# Beware - New3dscard.co.uk



## new3dscardisascam (Mar 2, 2015)

I live in the UK and 2 weeks ago today I purchased a gateway card for £55 including delivery from new3dscard.co.uk. They claim they ship via first class post from a London warehouse but it has still not arrived! I have twice contacted customer support and they are not responding. It appears they are a chinese company who ships from China to the UK despite what they say on their website. There are other forum topics and reviews saying beware of new3dscard, well here is another testimony.

I will keep you updated if I hear from them, until then I am considering this website a SCAM and you should avoid it. If my gateway card does turn up now you should still avoid it because they can't get their act together and ship their product reliably.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 2, 2015)

2 weeks ago was the Chinese new year, which last from Feb 18 to Feb 24. If you ordered withing that time frame, you were a victim of bad timing rater than being scammed.

Be aware that when you order from vendors outside of your country, you must become aware of their holidays times on top of your country holidays. Or in this case a website run by Chinese people, they tend to be subject to Chinese holidays as well.


But considering all the other bad reports about them, we already know not to buy from them for whatever reason. There are several good reports about them, that just means mostly unreliable rather than an outright scam.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 3, 2015)

How many lengthy holidays are there in china? I ordered something from there last fall and they were on holiday. 

Just wondering.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 3, 2015)

2 in a year

New year 2015
Feb 18-24

Golden week 2015
Oct 1-7

All other holidays are 1 to 3 days long, the majority of them fall on the weekend, which have no real effect on ordering during that time. Orders on the weekend will get processed on the following first business day, monday most of the time.

You can have a look here so you know when new year is for 2016: http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/?country=41

I would suggest not ordering during those long holidays if you don't like to see an order sit there and do nothing for a week.


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mine says it was shipped on Monday. Shall see if/when it arrives.


----------



## new3dscardisascam (Mar 4, 2015)

Mine said it was shipped last Tuesday via royal mail first class (within the UK) and it is still not here, won't even provide me a tracking number. They are lying to us!


----------



## new3dscardisascam (Mar 4, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Please contact our customer service directly, thanks!


 

I have contacted you many times and have not received a single reply.


----------



## Craig N (Mar 4, 2015)

I will not buy from new3dscard.co.uk again. I purchased a Gateway last week and they have not responded to my messages I have sent over the last few days asking for tracking information AND they overcharged me. The Gateway has not arrived yet, but I needed to check when it would arrive so I can actually accept the delivery. I'm hoping they see this and decide to RESPOND to my emails and private messages.


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 4, 2015)

Craig N said:


> I will not buy from new3dscard.co.uk again. I purchased a Gateway last week and they have not responded to my messages I have sent over the last few days asking for tracking information AND they overcharged me. The Gateway has not arrived yet, but I needed to check when it would arrive so I can actually accept the delivery. I'm hoping they see this and decide to RESPOND to my emails and private messages.



How did they overcharge you? Also when did you buy?


----------



## Craig N (Mar 4, 2015)

rickycoe123 said:


> How did they overcharge you? Also when did you buy?


 

The Gateway was advertised as £53.00 + £2.00 postage.

I was charged £55.24 + £1.51 currency conversion (from £££ to ???)

Nowhere on the website did it state I would be charged a currency conversion. I purchased on 25th February 2015, and it was marked as "shipped" 2nd March 2015. While I know it is a recent shipping, I am concerned that i was overcharged, that the website went down AND my emails and messages are not being responded to. I just want to get a tracking number.


----------



## Craig N (Mar 4, 2015)

Just had a reply to a message I sent today (not sure why the email sent yesterday was ignored). No tracking number given, the item is at Heathrow and I was told it should be delivered in "1-2 days if there is no delay".

I appreciate the response but this is not acceptable from a retailer to misinform their customers (about delivery times and about where the item is being shipped from). I was told that stock had arrived in the UK 28th February 2015.

I would advise against using new3dscard.co.uk or their new website 3dscarduk.com based on my experience. I will post here when the Gateway arrives.


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 5, 2015)

I got the EXACT same message.


----------



## ikorodu (Mar 5, 2015)

I ordered from these guys on 28th Feb, having seen on their site that the sky3ds card was now in stock in London.

I was invoiced for £64 (62 +2 p&p).  

Taken from card was £66.18 (64.29 + 1.89 currency charge).

Email to say shipped on 3rd March.

No delivery as yet.

They are clearly not taking the correct payment, I've been over charged as have others.

Its too early to say as from my order whether the stock was in the UK or not.  I'd expect delivery today if it was.

Time will tell.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 5, 2015)

Craig N said:


> The Gateway was advertised as £53.00 + £2.00 postage.
> 
> I was charged £55.24 + £1.51 currency conversion (from £££ to ???)
> 
> Nowhere on the website did it state I would be charged a currency conversion. I purchased on 25th February 2015, and it was marked as "shipped" 2nd March 2015. While I know it is a recent shipping, I am concerned that i was overcharged, that the website went down AND my emails and messages are not being responded to. I just want to get a tracking number.


 
Currency conversion depends on where the payment processor is located and does business in whatever primary form of currency. Currency conversion fees are applied by your bank or card issuer. You can find the international fees you pay in the list of fees listed by your card issuer or bank.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 5, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> *how_do_i_do_that* explain the "Overcharge" exactly!!!
> 
> I think you all know that, flashcarts are not allowed to sell in UK,
> of course ,our sellers can't use the UK local payment gateways to receive the payment,
> ...


 
Actually, they don't know that if this is their first time buying a flashcart.


----------



## Craig N (Mar 5, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Actually, they don't know that if this is their first time buying a flashcart.


 


New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> *how_do_i_do_that* explain the "Overcharge" exactly!!!
> 
> I think you all know that, flashcarts are not allowed to sell in UK,


 


This is my first purchase and member "how do i do that" is right, I don't know that. Especially when you "new3dscard.co.uk" hide that information on your website and mislead people into believing that you are a UK seller based in the UK. Nowhere on your website does it say that you will charge more than the price advertised. It is poor practice and can easily be solved by writing "currency exchange charges apply" and "delivery from another country, expect delays". None of your emails about the delivery time have been true, your website gets pulled and you don't contact me, rather I have to search an online forum I was not a member of to just stumble across a message from you explaining your website has been pulled.

Really poor practice. It is not an issue of the product being a grey area legally so we just have to expect your poor service. You can buy lots of "maybe not legal" things online and receive good service (research chemicals, etc).

If I were you "new3dscard.co.uk" I would update your website to reflect the truth. You can build a customer base that way that might actually use your website more than once, because of the trust you have built. As for me, I would never use your website again.

Item has still not arrived (although I have received correspondence saying to wait 1-2 more days, and further correspondence from your merchant saying 2-4 days, so that's no help).

LONG REPLY! haha. For anyone reading this, would there be an interest in a youtube video guide on how to prepare for running homebrew on a 3ds? Like, what version 3ds you need, which cards are available, what websites you can trust, etc?


----------

